# Guys I want to start making Cialis and dbal



## lncharge (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm all over looking for easy ways. I can't find caps small enough for 50mg 20mg so what I have to weigh out 1000 pills? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 12, 2019)

lncharge said:


> I'm all over looking for easy ways. I can't find caps small enough for 50mg 20mg so what I have to weigh out 1000 pills?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You need a scale and a powder filler to cut your raws.


----------



## lncharge (Mar 12, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> You need a scale and a powder filler to cut your raws.


Yeah I actually have that the piece I was missing is cut my raws.. now I get it put in my raw 1g and 15g cut and ill have 100. 50mg pill 150mg cut in a 200mg cap... Nice ty.. I'm thinking how am I going to easily get 50mg into a 200mg cap now I get it...

Ty 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## genphar (Mar 20, 2019)

When making capsules it is important to get the densities of the powders you will be using so that you can correctly mix them.You have to do math.


----------



## Gladiator1969 (Jan 22, 2020)

Can anyone give me simple math for this thread at 25mg caps


----------

